# IBS for over 13 years ruined my college life



## enzo80 (Oct 30, 2012)

my IBS started when i first entered college when i was 19 years old at first i didnt know anything about it and had 2 problamatic sybtoms
loud noises from my stomache doesnt matter if i was hungry or full and dierra but the main problem for me was and still is the loud noises rumbling from my stomache i couldnt go to closed room meetings or attend classes i felt embarrsed as the noises were very loud i tried to attend few classes and eat something before i enter each lecture but that didnt help in the end i got depressed and stopped going to college i visited few doctors and did some tests i didnt have lactose problems but he told me to stay away from oily food tomatoe skins i followed his instructions the dierra stopped but the noise is still there and it will never go away no matter what i did , am fed up from visiting doctors who are clueless on how to stop this problem they always laugh when i tell them about it and they say its not a big deal then they give me some anti gas medicines which didnt help, so am wondering if anyone found solution or suffering from this problem too how to silence the noises forever. and latelty dont know if its related to IBS but i have started to stutter alot and most of the times i have hard time to make sentences

thanks in advance

PS: my friends dont enjoy traveling with me since i always have stomache problems and cant eat any food when we travel and have constant dierra from fast foods thats added bonus to my depression sorry for my bad english


----------

